# BT 1.8t w/m setup question



## rippinvdub (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey there! I have a built 1.8t with a gt3076 and a buddy of mine just gave me his snow performance w/m kit but I don't know what nozzle it has. So I was wondering what nozzle or nozzles I should be running and where abouts I should place them. Car currently only made 316whp do to tuner inexperienced but looking to retune and I want to tune with this w/m. Thanks guys

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## polska_ts (Jun 21, 2009)

http://www.methanol-injection.co.uk/nozzle_calc.php

you can install before tb or after up to you benefits and drawbacks to both. also have the option of running dual nozzel. heres some info http://www.alcoholinjectionsystems....-Methanol-Injection-Nozzles/article_info.html


----------



## rippinvdub (Jan 30, 2009)

awesome! Helped alot. Thank you


----------

